

Yahoo #1 Web Property Again In US, First Time Since Early 2008 - drgath
http://marketingland.com/yahoo-1-again-not-there-since-early-08-56585

======
erkose
It would be interesting to know what yahoo properties are drawing people.
We'll have to wait and see if this quarter's financials match this ranking.
The conspiracy theorist in me thinks that tumblr is being double counted
somewhere.

~~~
mkr-hn
Reminder: lots of people use things you don't use. Yahoo wouldn't generate
enough money to afford Tumblr without having something people already look at
ads on. They have many popular services. Flickr and Yahoo Mail are the big
ones, but they have quite a few services that are commonly used even if you
don't think much about/of them.

> _Postscript: Right after this posted a few people tweeted that this new top
> ranking is based on Yahoo’s Tumblr acquisition. While the first chart
> suggests in a footnote not reproduced above, that some portion of Tumblr
> traffic has been assigned to “other sites,” it’s still ranked separately at
> #28 above, with 38.3 million uniques._

> _The Yahoo and Tumblr traffic figures have not been combined (or entirely
> combined) by comScore. It’s possible that some “assignment” of a part of
> Tumblr traffic to Yahoo is responsible for the boost. However that’s not
> clear at the moment._

~~~
erkose
Reminder: The conspiracy theory involved _double_ counting.

------
psbp
Maybe because of this?

[http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/52805929240/yourname-yahoo-
com-...](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/52805929240/yourname-yahoo-com-can-be-
yours)

